# Warning issued against mosquitofish



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Warning issued against mosquitofish
State biologists say guppy-sized creature won't fight W. Nile

HARRISON TOWNSHIP -- State biologists say mosquitofish should not be planted in Michigan ponds and streams to combat mosquitoes and the West Nile virus, which killed 51 people in the state last year. 

http://www.detnews.com/2003/metro/0306/04/b01-183352.htm


----------

